# Sand Fleas Hatteras Beaches



## JDimig (Jan 23, 2004)

Are Sand Fleas around in the winter? Been looking and not finding lately. Thanks!


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

JDimig said:


> Are Sand Fleas around in the winter? Been looking and not finding lately. Thanks!


I saw and collected a bunch just north of Rodanthe Pier last week at low tide.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

According to a write-up about sand fleas on outerbanks.com, they make their way offshore, and away from the beaches, in late Fall. We were there earlier this month and raked all we wanted. Same as NCs says, at low tide.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

They are around on a good sunny day on a falling tide


----------

